# Our voice was heard!! Thanks for the new forum!!!



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for your vote of confidence. I know this forum will take off. 

Now everyone, post like you've never posted before. Hooray for Tug and our new DVC subforum. It looks cute down there doesn't it?
Marylyn


----------



## laxmom (Mar 10, 2008)

This is so awesome!!  I would so rather get DVC info from Tuggers!!:whoopie:


----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## gemdisney (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm just glad to have found these DVC forums. Being a new mber I'm sure I'll end up with lots of questions. Like have any of you been to a meeting? The next is just days after I leave...worth staying for???


----------



## jvincent (Mar 10, 2008)

Just found the DVC section.  Never knew it existed.    :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2008)

jvincent said:


> Just found the DVC section.  Never knew it existed.    :whoopie:



It was just "born" today!


----------



## jvincent (Mar 10, 2008)

lol!!  sweet.  maybe thats why i've never seen it


----------



## Mom Poppins (Mar 10, 2008)

I am happy to see the new forum... I saw it listed and thought "I can't believe I have over looked this forum".  Glad to know it just started and I have not missed anything!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2008)

word travels fast too!

http://www.mousebuzz.com/forum/dvc-corner/42774-another-dvc-website-do-you-know-about.html


----------



## applegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

laxmom stated my sentiments exactly!  We are thinking of buying DVC points and I value the opinion of fellow tuggers.  Yeah.


----------



## shellbelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, y'all, I just wanted to say thanks for the DVC forum!


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have questions ask away. You have a fine group of DVC owners here who are waiting to talk Disney. In fact, we love to talk Disney and DVC in particular.


----------



## MdmMim (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the new forum.


----------



## Princess Tink (Apr 2, 2008)

I just wanted to check in and say....Hey Ya'll!


----------

